# Introducing SA's newest brew club



## drsmurto (7/8/15)

Introducing South Australia's newest brewing club, creatively titled - South Australian Brewing Club.


South Australian Brewing Club (SABC) is a club based in Adelaide where beer and brewing enthusiasts can collaborate and discuss the brewing of beer at home or at the craft brewing level. We welcome members from all over South Australia.

Website - http://www.sabrew.com/

We've been running for 2 years and are going from strength to strength. Regular monthly meetings are held at 7pm on the 3rd Wednesday of every month at The Wheatsheaf Hotel, Thebarton. We have guest speakers, tastings of members beers, competitions and much more.

Membership gives you subsidised events twice a year. Last year we have a degustation dinner at Barossa Valley Brewing with each course matched to one of their beers and included a tour of the brewery and a Q&A with the brewer. A tour of a local maltsers was done later in the year followed by lunch at a local brewery. All members also received etched beer glasses.

Visit the website for more information or send me a PM.


----------

